# First timer, General Deer South Slope Yellowstone



## Kuhsoy (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey all, I've been lurking around the forums here for the past couple of weeks and figured I'd take the plunge into introducing myself. I want to just start off saying thanks to all of those to have contributed to the site as I've found some very useful information.

I currently live in California(I know...I know...) and have been hunting here since I could walk. If any of you have ever hunted General season public land Zones here in California then you know it's tough to be successful. I'm now 25 and have hunted public land deer for the past 10 years in CA. With that being said I've taken 4 deer and a bear in the past 6 years and nothing before that. I've had tons of missed opportunities. I consider myself pretty lucky considering the zone I hunt has a 7% success rate.

I told myself time and time again I'd eventually like to try out of state hunting when I get my finances together. As we hear many stories of great experiences from others who have been. This year my uncle and I bit the bullet and applied in Utah. We've also put in for Colorado but will most likely be accumulating points there for a year or two down the road. We are also looking into Wyoming and Montana. We are just getting our foot in the door in regards to "western" deer and elk hunting scene. Outfitters or the private land packages are tempting however It would not be realistic for me to get one year after year so I'm trying to learn on my own.

We put in for units in Utah which gave us a high probability of drawing a general season deer tag even if the success or trophy percentage is low (still high compared to CA). We just wanted to get out there. We drew the GENERAL SEASON BUCK DEER ANY LEGAL WEAPON: SOUTH SLOPE YELLOWSTONE tag.

I've read and have been told that atv's are a great way to get around. However I won't be able to get one anytime soon are they a must? We will be towing a travel trailer when we come. Anyone know any places I could camp? Do I actually have to park my trailer at a camp ground or is the side of a dirt road okay? Our style of hunting is going to be to park, hike, and glass/stalk. We can be out beating the brush from morning to dusk but will be coming back to the trailer for sleep.

My uncle (only a few years older than I am, don't ask me how that happend ?) and I are in decent shape and we are still young. We should be in pretty good shape by the time the hunt comes. I've tried doing some research myself via the gohunt and onxmaps services. Ive also ordered a topo map. I'll continue my "e-scouting" to the best of my abilty until the hunt.

I'm not here looking for anyones honey hole or secret spot. Ive only found information on areas regarding elk hunting which didnt seem promising. I'm assuming if there are elk, there are probably deer. So far I'm looking at areas such as: Soapstone, Dry gulch, Moon lake area, and Hells canyon. I've read that animals could be found near the reservation boundry but that's a headache of its own and idk about risking getting in trouble.

Anything that gives me a memorable hunt will be a trophy to me (I consider a fork spike a trophy here in CA. Anyone with any advice or a hand to point me in the right direction will be much appreciated! I will also be bringing a ton of California Oranges (I've been told i could exchange them for information haha). Last but not least I've downloaded a copy of the latest regulations and will be picking it apart.

Thanks for reading my life story!

*Edit/Update:* I would be up there a week early to scout however due to my uncles work schedule, we will be up there at the latest by Wednesday afternoon Oct 18th (could be earlier) and will be there (even if we happen to get lucky opening weekend and tag out) until Thursday evening Oct 26 (might stay until Sunday if we don't get into deer).

-Andrew

"When you think it's bad, it's not California bad"


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

5....
(beat you to it CPAJeff, suckah!)

Good luck on your hunt, wish I knew something to help you out in that area but I look forward to reading your report this fall!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome! Sounds like you are approaching things the right way and doing everything you can to prepare without physically being here. You definitely don't need a 4-wheeler, especially since it sounds like you are willing to put in some work during the hunt. I'm not super familiar with the specifics of the unit you drew, but I'm sure there are guys on here that are and can chime in. 

This time of year is flooded with posts of guys asking for help, which is totally fine. Just make sure you keep posting here and let us know how your hunt goes.


----------



## Kuhsoy (Feb 14, 2017)

Kwalk3 said:


> I'm not super familiar with the specifics of the unit you drew, but I'm sure there are guys on here that are and can chime in.
> 
> This time of year is flooded with posts of guys asking for help, which is totally fine. Just make sure you keep posting here and let us know how your hunt goes.


Thanks! Even if no one chimes in I'll definitely be doing a report of how the hunt goes. I'm curious to see if the Orange trick works lol


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

Kuhsoy said:


> Hey all, I've been lurking around the forums here for the past couple of weeks and figured I'd take the plunge into introducing myself. I want to just start off and say thanks to all of those to have contributed to the site as I've found some very useful information.
> 
> I currently live in California(I know...I know...) and have been hunting here since I could walk. If any of you have ever hunted General season public land Zones here in California then you know it's tough to be successful. I'm now 25 and have hunted public land deer for the past 10 years in CA. With that being said I've taken 4 deer and a bear in the past 6 years and nothing before that. I've had tons of missed opportunities. I consider myself pretty lucky considering the zone I hunt has a 7% success rate.
> 
> ...


I tried to answer some questions. Hope it helps.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> 5....
> (beat you to it CPAJeff, suckah!)
> 
> Good luck on your hunt, wish I knew something to help you out in that area but I look forward to reading your report this fall!


Gosh dang it, this was to be the moment that my guesstimation was fulfilled and you stole my thunder! I guess its better than getting a prank call ... or two.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I believe the info from 'Seven' is sound advice. I had the same tag last year and was able only to scout a few weeks before and hunt the last day. Only deer I saw were on Tribal lands. Moon Lake is a dead end road with a resort and a beautiful campground at the end of it. Both should be closed at the time of your hunt. Moon Lake road does not, to me, have good prospects. A few deer are in there but with Tribal and private lands open territory is hard to come by. Not impossible but there are better places to go. 
As per anyplace, watch the weather, some of those canyons hold some pretty slick and sticky mud. 
Best of luck to you Kuhsoy, I hope to see a report on this site when you tag out.


----------



## Kuhsoy (Feb 14, 2017)

Seven said:


> I tried to answer some questions. Hope it helps.


@Seven

Thanks for the quick response!

I would be up there a week early to scout however due to my uncles work schedule, we will be up there at the latest by Wednesday afternoon Oct 18th (could be earlier) and will be there (even if we happen to get lucky opening weekend and tag out) until Thursday evening Oct 26 (might stay until Sunday if we don't get into deer). Good luck to your wife and son!

As far as camping areas go, we are looking for something more secluded however company is always welcome since we are new. Would be nice speaking to locals too regarding the areas at the more populated camp grounds.

I'll take you word for it at Soapstone, it seems to get mentioned everywhere I look so I'm sure it gets hectic. I'm sure we will be bringing our fishing poles with us, If I remember right I think we only bought the Hunting license and didn't pay the extra $20 for the fishing. Our thoughts were to find deer first then find fish later lol. I'll have to look into the areas you mentioned. Really good info thanks!


----------



## UintaYETI (Jan 9, 2017)

Kuhsoy, I drew the same tag, but for Archery. I am from Texas, and this will be my first year hunting Utah, or public land for deer, for that matter. 

I will get 1 or 2 days to scout at the end of July, and then I will be heading up sometime in September for the hunt. 

More than happy to keep in touch and exchange info to help us both be more successful on our first try in Utah.


----------



## Kuhsoy (Feb 14, 2017)

UintaYETI said:


> More than happy to keep in touch and exchange info to help us both be more successful on our first try in Utah.


I'll send you a PM. I thought about there over the summer to scout however the I could only get three days off in a row. It's about a 14 hr drive one way so I figured it wouldn't be worth it as basically two days would be spent driving for one day of scouting.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I hunted CA deer my whole life, there are some similarities and obviously some differences. If you can be successful with public land CA deer, you can be successful anywhere. Depending on what zone in CA, blacktail are super skittish compared to muley's. I had a staring contest with a muley for about 20 minutes last year at 20 yards, he then went about his business. A blacktail is in the next county every time a cricket farts, and with how dry it constantly is (except for probably this year) you'll never even see them. 

I hunted D3-5 and then the corresponding X7A / A13 whenever I could draw so I was used to seeing mule deer and bigger bucks, still nothing can compare to seeing a big buck out here. Hopefully you get an opportunity to see some elk firsthand, it's a very cool experience that I hope people don't take for granted.

Anyway, the rules are the same; get as far from other people as you can, glass, glass, glass, enjoy the experience, take lots of notes and tread lightly. I'm up in the Ogden area which is much farther north than where you'll be coming through, but if you need anything while you're out here let us know, there are good people in UT that are very helpful. Good luck, looking forward to your report!


----------



## Kuhsoy (Feb 14, 2017)

@CAexpat

I've been hunting D7 and D8 my entire life and recently started putting in for points in order to draw a premium tag. 

I'm really looking forward to a change in terrain/habitat. Atleast where I hunt in CA it's difficult to glass due to the thick timber and brush. All of my deer kills were 50 yards or less. I invested in some quality optics for the hunt and plan on glassing as much as I can.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

After watching a lot of Meateater I broke down and bought a mount and tripod for my binoculars, I think that will be a fantastic investment. You can spend hours just looking at hillsides out here, every canyon/draw/saddle/ridge etc. can hold animals if you're looking. Glassing has become my new form of therapeutic relaxation; it's incredible. Again, good luck to you out here and be sure to share your experience and progress.


----------



## Hunting Addict (May 19, 2016)

I don't ever hunt deer up there, however I do hunt Elk in that area and have seen some decent 4 point + bucks in that area. I am very familiar with that area, and have hunted from Moon Lake area all the way to Dry Gulch for many years. One area I would check out if I was you, is right above Mule Creek/Petty Creek. They have some burn areas that flatten up on top, and I have seen a handful of nice bucks up there. It is pretty in that area, too bad you have to endure that terrible road that runs through Indian Land to get there. Good luck on your hunt!!!


----------



## Kuhsoy (Feb 14, 2017)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the great info so far! Keep it coming!


----------



## TheoCleaner (May 29, 2017)

Kuhsoy said:


> @CAexpat
> 
> I've been hunting D7 and D8 my entire life and recently started putting in for points in order to draw a premium tag.
> 
> ...


Quality optics helps a lot, do you use any particular brand ?


----------



## Kuhsoy (Feb 14, 2017)

I ended up getting an angled Vortex Razor HD 65mm spotting scope and plan on getting a pair of binos before the season. I havnt used it in the field yet so I can't really tell you how I like them.


----------



## UintaYETI (Jan 9, 2017)

Has anyone hunted this unit during the earlier Archery Season? 

Do you find more deer towards the north of the unit, in the high country, or down low towards Indian territory?


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

UintaYETI said:


> Has anyone hunted this unit during the earlier Archery Season?
> 
> Do you find more deer towards the north of the unit, in the high country, or down low towards Indian territory?


Deer are everywhere on the mountain. I have hunted the elkhorn portion for many years. it seems like for the last several we have found more lower and close to tribal. That isn't to say that they cant be found higher also.

A couple more things to think about is the elevation change. it is going to most likely effect you. your lungs are not accustomed to the air density and will most likey decrease your performance. Be aware. it is better if you can get here a couple days early and try and let your body acclimate. but I dare say you will see a difference. 
I highly suggest a GPS. use it to mark where you started so that you can get back there. also use it to mark harvest site if you hiked in very far. Both will save many hours sometimes. very easy to get turned around. 
The mountains can cause havoc on vehicles sometimes. Minimal is have a spare tire, small toolkit, and a first aid kit. Come a-longs, Hi-lift jacks, tow straps, tire chains are suggested. I have used all the above before on hunts.

And of course the last thing is when in Utah you have to try the fry sauce.


----------



## Kuhsoy (Feb 14, 2017)

@ Seven how high is the territory up there? Here in California I typically hunt 6500-8000ft. 

I've subsribed to the OnX maps app and will be downloading the unit on my phone prior to the trip. Probably not as accurate as a GPS handheld but from the field testing I've done here in California it's pretty accurate. Anyone else have experience with this? Also ordered myself a big topo map of the unit.

So far I have the below for my breakdown/emergency kit. The hard part is jist remembering to put all of it in the truck. Anything you recommend that I missed?

2-Sets of hand tools (one in truck one in trailer)
1- High lift jack
2- truck spare tires
2- Travel Trailer spare tires
1- Set of tire chains (thinking about getting a 2nd)
2- First aid kids
1- Full length Shovel
1-Small mig welder
4- 5 gal gas cans
2-emergency flash lights

I've been thinking about getting a small air compressor too but figured with two spares i should be okay.

Another question I have is regarding water. Is water pretty easy to get in town? Such as refilling 5 gallon jugs or filling up the travel trailer? Figured it would save me a couple hundred pounds on my 900 mile one way trip to the miuntains. Do youguys recommend I just fill up before i leave?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

One nice thing about the Uintas is that's there's water seriously everywhere! The Swift Creek campground has drinkable water in it. As long as you have a good fitler with you, I'd just pump it right out of one of the creeks. Seriously some of the best tasting water you can drink!


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

Kuhsoy said:


> @ Seven how high is the territory up there? Here in California I typically hunt 6500-8000ft.
> 
> I've subsribed to the OnX maps app and will be downloading the unit on my phone prior to the trip. Probably not as accurate as a GPS handheld but from the field testing I've done here in California it's pretty accurate. Anyone else have experience with this? Also ordered myself a big topo map of the unit.
> 
> ...


if your already hunting at 6500-8000 feet then you should probably be fine.

Many places on the mountain do not have cell service or data service. Does ONx maps work without service or data? A cheap used 50.00 GPS doesn't rely on either. Something like an older garmin vista Cx. I upgraded from that last year and still am unsure if it was a good upgrade.

I didn't see any tow straps on your list. Also a pair of jumper cables. One set of chains should do you fine. I still like having a come along like the one I post below.

https://www.harborfreight.com/8000-lb-cable-winch-puller-69855.html

I would buy just a small air compressor.

I would just research RV dump stations that will have water for you to fill up with somewhere in salt lake. I am unsure if there is anyplace in Roosevelt(your closet town) to fill up with water. with that said I don't drink from my camper and just pack what ever beverages I need.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

And one more thought. Since you will be staying most of the hunt and your hunt overlaps lots of elk country. You might think of picking up a non resident Anterless elk control permit. One of the areas that they are available is for south slope Yellowstone area. This allows you to harvest a Cow elk if you see one during your hunt. If my quick googe fu is correct the non resident fee for the permit is 93.00. From my understanding it is good for the time your hunt is. Meaning if you kill your buck the first day you still can hunt for your cow elk until your hunt dates expire.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

OnX maps work offline. You have to cache your maps for later though. You can do the same thing with the google maps app on your phone. If you save the map for offline use you are good. The benefit to onX is the public vs private land layers that you can save as well.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

TPrawitt91 said:


> OnX maps work offline. You have to cache your maps for later though. You can do the same thing with the google maps app on your phone. If you save the map for offline use you are good. The benefit to onX is the public vs private land layers that you can save as well.


That kind of what I am getting at. A cached map is not going to be able to pinpoint where your on it. Yes I understand that many are better at figuring out where they are on a map and able to find their way out. but in the dark or when you been chasing animals and you are unsure if you passed 1, 2, or 3 canyons a Map can be quite tedious. I just enjoy my GPS that shows me the way I came and the way I can get back by just following where it tells me.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

You aren't using onX the correct way. If you have the map cached the GPS will show you exactly where you are on that map. The GPS is always on with your smartphone. It marks trails, distances walked, and you can drop pins to mark say a spot you shot at a deer. All without service. I used it on Monday to track where I was at outside of service range while scouting.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

When you cache the maps it shows you exactly where you are on the cached map because the GPS still works perfectly without cell reception. It's not dependent on cell reception at all.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

TPrawitt91 said:


> You aren't using onX the correct way. If you have the map cached the GPS will show you exactly where you are on that map. The GPS is always on with your smartphone. It marks trails, distances walked, and you can drop pins to mark say a spot you shot at a deer. All without service. I used it on Monday to track where I was at outside of service range while scouting.


I am understanding now. Can you do the same with google maps? I have ONX on my gps so no need to buy another subscription. but I sometimes don't have my gps with me. Also how accurate is it?


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

100% accurate. Google maps does the same thing without the extra layers offered on the onX platform.


----------



## Kuhsoy (Feb 14, 2017)

@bowhunt3r 

Thanks! I don't drink out of my trailer tank either. I was thinking more a long the lines of showers and cooking. One of the best convinces to me of having a trailer is having a hot shower on demand at the end of a long hunting day. I'll probably just pump in from a stream as you mentioned.

@seven

I actually have a 30' tow strap and some D rings somewhere in my jeep completely forgot about it. I also purchased a portable jumper that way theres no need for another vehicle but will probably throw one in there just incase.

I've never used one of those pulley winch systems before. Im assuming they work pretty well?


----------



## Kuhsoy (Feb 14, 2017)

@seven

I checked that email that was sent out after the drawing regarding the tags you mentioned. I didn't see anything for antlerless elk. I'll have to double check because $93 for an elk tag seems like a steal!


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

https://wildlife.utah.gov/2015-plan...hunting/hunting/1618-elk-control-permits.html

Here's the info on the tags.

If you scroll down to nonresident control elk it shows 93.00

https://wildlife.utah.gov/license-permit-fees.html


----------



## Kuhsoy (Feb 14, 2017)

I went and attempted to apply for the antlerless control elk permit but only found the an anterless elk permit. Is this the same as the control permit? I was looking up the hunt days and apparently ends oct 19th.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Kuhsoy said:


> I went and attempted to apply for the antlerless control elk permit but only found the an anterless elk permit. Is this the same as the control permit? I was looking up the hunt days and apparently ends oct 19th.


Antlerless elk control permits are available over-the-counter, no application required. Go here to buy them:

https://secure.utah.gov/hflo/main/serv2/index.html?server=serv2

In past years it has prompted me to click on a "special offers for you" button to buy one.


----------



## Mtngoat690 (Oct 29, 2014)

I believe that the control permits go on sale July 18th. You should be able to buy one online once they are available.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

Mtngoat690 said:


> I believe that the control permits go on sale July 18th. You should be able to buy one online once they are available.


This is why you couldn't find them yet.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

That two days spend driving and one day scouting may be the best day you spend prior to showing up. Nice to know that you have two or three campsites picked out just in case someone else is there especially traveling to unfamiliar territory in the dark. Knowing where you are going, what is available nearby etc saves a day when you arrive so you can scout not camp.

OnX maps work great and are very accurate, I use them when hunting out of state and they have not let me down yet.


----------



## Kuhsoy (Feb 14, 2017)

Update 07/29/17.

Sorry havnt posted in a couple weeks.

Today I ended up buying the cow elk control permit just incase I tag out early or get lucky and run into elk. Would be awesome if I do get lucky and get to shoot my first elk. 

Also some slight modifications to our travel arrangments. Family friend offered his 14ft enclosed trailer that he has set up with a small bunk bed and atv. I figured it would be a little easier to haul/get around than the 24ft travel trailer I initially planned on taking. Plus we would be a little more mobile on an atv.

Counting down the days until the season starts! I'll be doing updates along the way.


----------



## Kuhsoy (Feb 14, 2017)

Utah or bust! On our way! Stop and say hi if you see us out there


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Good luck and be safe, there are some nice bucks on the south slope once you get away from the road hunters. We saw the same huge buck 2 years in a row during the elk hunt but didn't spend enough time in that area to run into him this year.


----------



## Kuhsoy (Feb 14, 2017)

Sorry for the late post. I figured with all the input and help I received I atleast owed everyone a recap on my trip.

Tuesday Oct 17th.
We left from Visalia CA towards Vegas at about 1:30 pm and arrived at about 8pm. We snooped around bass pro but didnt end up buying much. Hit the road again and landed in St George Utah to refuel and grab a bite to eat. We then stopped to nap for about 4 hours at a rest stop on the I15 north of St George.

Wednesday Oct 18th.
Woke up at about 4;30 am and continued up the I15. Saw some beautiful country near Beaver and some nice bucks in the Fishlakes National Forest land off the I15. Saw my first group of pronghorn aswell. I have to say that the rest stops are very well kept in Utah when compared to CA. Didnt see any trash laying anywhere or tagging inside the stalls or mirrors that were carved into. We arrived in Duchesne in the afternoon if I remember correctly and headed up towards Upper Stillwater Reservoir. We set up camp and did some quick scouting that evening in the truck. Saw about 8 does. We also found out that our spare tire mount had broken off the back of the trailer at some point in the trip.

Thursday Oct 19th.
We went scouting for a nicer camping spot in the truck and saw a nice 4point and a fork grazing in the sage along the road. Just so happened there was a camping area right on the other side of the road(poor quailty picture attached) Needless to say that is where we moved the trailer/camp. That afternoon we went and scouted the soapstone area just to see tons of trailers at every corner. Didnt see any deer most likely because we passed through around 3pm. Headed back towards camp and we were going down a narrow road. Ran into another truck and we ended up transferring some paint that would rub off but no permanent damage. I got out and apologized. I offered to pay for any damages however they were some very nice guys out hunting elk on the last day and we called it good. We actually stayed and talked about the area for about 20 mins before another vehicle came down the road and went our separate ways. We called it a night.

Friday Oct 20th.
Woke up in the morning and there was a nice forky bedded 70 yards from our trailer. He watched it for a bit as it eventually got spooked and walked away. We ended up doing some glassing that morning but didnt see any deer. The woods around the reservoir made it difficult to glass. That afternoon we headed into town because a bunch of the fuses on the trailer blew . We actually met up with one of the members on the forum. Sat and had some lunch opened up a map and pointed out the areas we were going to be hunting. Was nice meeting you @BDwick.

Spent the afternoon around elkhorn loop. Was beautiful country. Again didnt see much deer because it was the middle of the day. Got back to camp an hour before dark and figured wed check out the reservoir. It was pretty cool. That night it was windy and cold. Felt like the trailer was going to push over. I couldnt imagine being in a tent with the winds we had.

Saturday Oct 21st.
Woke up well before sunlight and the entire trailer was frozen. The door was frozen shut and it took some effort to open. My uncle set off in the area we saw the 4x4 and forky. I decided to work the opposite side of the canyon. Saw my first elk rub that appeared old. We both hiked in and came back around noon. We didnt see any deer and only heard one gun shot all morning. For the evening hunt we did the same with no luck. 

Sunday Oct 22nd.
We woke kind of late and a couple of guys drove by our camp and shot a deer exactly where we saw the 4x4 and forky on the side of the road. Whether they shot the same deer I don't know. I was happy for them but didnt stick around to see what they harvested. We drove approx 30 mins from camp. We put on our packs and hiked one of the steepest hill sides in the area, im glad we didnt get hurt. We climbed nearly 1400 feet in elevation. We reached the top and the area was amazing. There was tons of old sign that looked like we were a month late. We ended up doing some glassing and saw a group of does on the opposite canyon. We stayed up there for the rest of the day without seeing much. At this point we were starting to lose faith and we were pretty bummed that we hadnt seen any bucks. At this point we were ready to take anything to put some meat in our icechests. Our legs we sore and our feet ached from the walking we did that day.

Monday Oct 23rd.
The night before we decided wed try a completely new area. Woke up early drove two hours. Got to the spot before sunrise and set up on a knob that would allow us to glass. Glassed over 100 does that morning and afternoon but not a single buck. We did spot a cow moose from a distance. We walked back to the truck to grab a bite to eat and grab water. Decided wed head up the road and try to glass some different draws at 5pm. Not a few minutes out of the truck and we saw a spike rubbing a tree 70 yards away. We might get some heat from some of you out there but we wanted to go home with meat for our familes to enjoy. My uncle took the shot and we heard it crash in some trees. We went to take a look for blood where the deer was last seen. My uncle looked up and we saw a small forky looking right at us at 50 yards. I took the shot and dropped him where he stood. 5 seconds later we found my uncles buck and just like that we were done. Even though it wasnt the bucks we imagined we would harvest we were smiling from ear to ear. We dragged the deer to an opening for some pictures, notched our tags, loaded both in the truck. Drove back to camp and it was well after dark. We gutted and quatered both deer that night and hung them in game bags. Finished at 1am.

Wednesday Oct 24th.
We slept in to about 9am. Woke up and packed for home. Left at about 12pm. I was able to make the drive in about 17 hours with a couple pit stops. When I got home I knocked out before I touched my bed.

Going to be a long read for those of you who followed along. We will definitely be back next year. Thanks for everyone who chimed in. Special thanks to Seven who spent the time to answer all my questions on the forum and via text message. 

-Andrew


----------



## joethecarpetcleaner (Nov 3, 2017)

Kuhsoy said:


> Hey all, I've been lurking around the forums here for the past couple of weeks and figured I'd take the plunge into introducing myself. I want to just start off saying thanks to all of those to have contributed to the site as I've found some very useful information.
> 
> I currently live in California(I know...I know...) and have been hunting here since I could walk. If any of you have ever hunted General season public land Zones here in California then you know it's tough to be successful. I'm now 25 and have hunted public land deer for the past 10 years in CA. With that being said I've taken 4 deer and a bear in the past 6 years and nothing before that. I've had tons of missed opportunities. I consider myself pretty lucky considering the zone I hunt has a 7% success rate.
> 
> ...


You seem on the right track bud, good job on reading and getting to know the regulations, it's quite important.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool to see someone come give a followup.

Good job, you did the work and it paid off. Its just more learning over the years to get consistant with it. And the learning is the fun part.


-DallanC


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Very refreshing to see a follow up story. Congrats on what looks and sounds like an awesome time and a memorable hunt


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Congrats on the bucks! Thanks for following up and glad you had a good time in the great state of Utah.


----------

